# Parallels. My first first-person narr



## Barclay-KR (Dec 27, 2019)

First thing off the bat, I’m nervous when it comes to speaking about stuff I like. But I’m learning the confidence.

I’m new to this forum and I would like to put my first post about my story _Parallels.
_
This is a first person narrative I started this past fall semester in college. It’s about the multiverse phenomena. How different universe/dimensions with similar entities or people that tie us in our own special ways.

My inspiration for this story is very personal as to how I came to terms with my fursona. Through the strange vivid dreams I had this past summer of seeing him and interacting with the world he resides in while asleep.

I would like to know from this thread the many issues I may run into with writing this and posting it online. For the critics or other writers, where can I improve upon and if you may have any advice? Of course as well, for the people interested in reading it to share what they may like or don’t like here on the thread. 

I post my journals on furaffinity stating my possible schedule when I post this story. Check out my page on furaffinity.net
Username: Barclay-KR


----------

